

UK ISP reaction to DRIP bill - sdfjkl
http://status.aa.net.uk/apost.cgi?incident=1984

======
philipw
I wonder if the incident ID was “selected” on purpose ;-)

~~~
sdfjkl
Apparently so (from [http://www.revk.uk/2014/07/dripa-and-
aasisp.html](http://www.revk.uk/2014/07/dripa-and-aasisp.html)):

> It was so close I did an edit :-)

